# Breeders in AZ?



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Not for myself, but a friend is looking for an adult dog with some training under his/her belt. He mentioned alpinek9.com but ive never heard of them. Any insight is helpful or other reccomendations!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Never heard of them, but here are some breeders I know of that are here. I don't have any personal experiences with them, as far as obtaining a puppy goes, but Scales and Musinger Dunn both seem very knowledgeable and reasonable. 

Scales Arizona German Shepherds

Welcome to VOM HAUS MUNSINGER DUNN

Dragon German Shepherd, 623-388-0494, German Shepherd Puppies, Czech German Shepherd, Working Dogs, Personal Protection Dogs, Police, K9

German Shepherd Puppies For Sale, Imported Czech Border Patrol Lines, from RuffGSD. (This breeder was selling their breeding business on CraigsList, but they're in AZ so I put them here). 

DESERT HILLS GERMAN SHEPHERDS - Windows Live


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks, out of those I think Munsinger looks the best. I will pass on the info!


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

What about this Kennel? Its in Tucson. Guthries International - Dogs


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

alpine has some gorgeous dogs, he has mostly czech lines and that guy knows his gsd stuff 

There's a poster here who is getting a puppy from alpine pretty soon. I would definately check him out if you have the chance. (I wouldn't refuse one of his dogs


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> alpine has some gorgeous dogs, he has mostly czech lines and that guy knows his gsd stuff
> 
> There's a poster here who is getting a puppy from alpine pretty soon. I would definately check him out if you have the chance. (I wouldn't refuse one of his dogs


 
I agree.  I have talked to him on one of the other forums and he is very helpful and knows his dogs. I absolutely love alot of his dogs and would not hesitate to get one from him.


----------



## Rio&Vytas (Mar 1, 2010)

I have experience with Guthries International in Tucson, AZ. They breed German and Dutch lines, working line breeds. I do think they are overprised but if one bought an adult, already trained, then it would be woth every penny. They are very responsible trainers and breeders. 520-886-1010 Ask for either Melanie or Eva.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jgk2383 said:


> What about this Kennel? Its in Tucson. Guthries International - Dogs


Never heard of them before, but I noticed from the website that their dogs are oversized:



> Guthrie German Shepherds Average:
> Height about 25 inches
> Weight Females 65 to 80 lbs Males 85-92lbs


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you all. I passed along the info the the family. Now that Ive been looking at Alpines dogs Im getting ideas!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i've heard great things about Alpine's dogs. A friend of my husbands got his male from them and said he wouldnt even consider another place to get a dog. "wicked smart, loyal, top of the line working and family dog and i wouldnt have a dog from any other breeder". his dog is i wanna say in S&R and is also trained in narcotics detections so the local PD actually calls to see if he's available for holidays and major events where drugs might be involved in something.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oops sorry. Hubby just corrected me, Maximus (friends dog) is actually a part of the local K9 narcotics unit. He usually just spends his time now showing handlers how to train as his dog is 8 or 9 years old so he's an older guy that rarely gets to see any kind of field work anymore and is technically retired.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great to know! Thank you!


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I am the member getting a dog from AlpineK9. I get him in 2 weeks once he hits 8 weeks old and is coming from the Czech Republic from Jinopo. Hans is the guy you would definately want your friends to see. Hans will let you check out training (early in the morning when it is too hot) and will answer all of your questions and likes it when folks come to visit to see for themselves. He is a pretty honest guy and tells you what you need to hear.

I went about 2-3 weeks ago to watch him train a few dogs before I had to go to work. He starts around 6am due to the heat. Those dogs are fierce and as a matter of fact he has a great female green dog. Tell him Marcus referred you and ask about the female that he say during training on a monday morning. Hans specializes in in Czech/DDR lines and knows his stuff and his partner is Jiri at Jinopo.cz.

I will be going to Hans 1-2x a week to do obedience training and then PP for my pup. I say check him out and see for yourself. His wife Debbie is great as well. 

I say check out everyone as i did from AZ to Antarctica. I checked everyone and came back to the first breeder I saw in person as well as contacted, Hans. As a side note every other breeder I spoke with when I told them I I lized in AZ and told them I spoke with Hans and other breeders to see what was available, many of them said, "you can't go wrong with Hans". Even the woman at the bank when I made the deposit for the pup!!!! Small world when you make a deposit and the teller tells you that her and her husband trained police dogs and has heard of the guy and says you made a good choice.

I am anxious to see how the dog will be and how training will go.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow usually you hear something bad about a breeder but everywhere ive looked people are saying this guy knows his stuff. Awesome!! I think im going to tag along with my husband and his friend when they decide to go up to Alpine. Im curious now!


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

I will be the one lone dissenter about alpinek9. This is due to after talking him with questions about his pups and getting a couple of answers that set off warning bells I talked to my wife who grew up by the iron curtain and called bullshit on his answers. At the time I was also in contact with another small breeder and trainer that also from behind the iron curtain and he did not have a great number of things to say about alpinek9. If you want more detail pm me and I will go more into detail


SO after having said that there are 2breedres in Arizona that I talked with and felt comfortable using but ultimately worked out that I got a puppy from Dragon GD that Konotashi listed. I have enjoyed him immensely and he is smart and no health issues.

The other breeder I like there is 
Czech German Shepherds Import Working Line

I like both breeder but could only get one puppy. So went with the one from Dragon.


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

I would check the owner of Alpine K9, Hans Blabla, with AKC. I do NOT think he has his registration ability back yet, or if he does, just barely. He was given a 10 year suspension for inaccurate domumentation/falsifying papers.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

szariksdad said:


> I will be the one lone dissenter about alpinek9. This is due to after talking him with questions about his pups and getting a couple of answers that set off warning bells I talked to my wife who grew up by the iron curtain and called bullshit on his answers. At the time I was also in contact with another small breeder and trainer that also from behind the iron curtain and he did not have a great number of things to say about alpinek9. If you want more detail pm me and I will go more into detail
> 
> 
> SO after having said that there are 2breedres in Arizona that I talked with and felt comfortable using but ultimately worked out that I got a puppy from Dragon GD that Konotashi listed. I have enjoyed him immensely and he is smart and no health issues.
> ...


I will say it is always good to get a number of opinions on breeders. You take everything with a grain a salt but the most important thing is to see for yourself.

I did view DragonGSD and notice they they kind of have the same website as AlpineK9. I checked Grandcanyonk9 and they have some nice dogs as well. I do like how grandcanyonk9 does offer money back if you obtain titles and stuff. Great way to keep the dogs they sell active and build up their line.

What I have noticed is that they all point to the pedigree of the pups and with Czech/Slovak lines you see that they like to point out the z Pohranicni Strazebloodlines that are present. As many know (can google) it was Jiri Novotny who directed the breeding/selection & training of these lines. His business partner is Hans at AlpineK9 and if you get a pup from him you are getting it from Jinopo* if* the breeding was done in the Czech Republic. Jiri is respected worldwide and since he is and Hans are business partners with AlpineK9 listed on his site as the only other kennel for Jinopo in the US then I would trust it. Since they did the selections of breedings and were responsible for it all I would trust them with selecting the right pup from me. Jiri was at AlpineK9 earlier this year for a few days to do a seminar. He will be in northern California in November for another. Again it all depends on how you feel once you see and meet personally. Always do your due dillegence.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

SchHGSD said:


> I would check the owner of Alpine K9, Hans Blabla, with AKC. I do NOT think he has his registration ability back yet, or if he does, just barely. He was given a 10 year suspension for inaccurate domumentation/falsifying papers.


Yeah he has his registration back. It was for inaccurate record keeping. He put it out there in the open on PDB.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

I contacted Grand Canyon k9 and found out they train their dogs in the City I live in. I did initally want to go with Hans but he is far away from me so I may consider Grand Canyon K9 for the basics and If I want to progress go to Hans, but I do not think My dog has the temperment for any kind of protection work.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Jgk2383 I sent you a pm


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

sent one back.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Jgk2383 said:


> I contacted Grand Canyon k9 and found out they train their dogs in the City I live in. I did initally want to go with Hans but he is far away from me so I may consider Grand Canyon K9 for the basics and If I want to progress go to Hans, but I do not think My dog has the temperment for any kind of protection work.


Glad to see that you found someone close. That will certainly make it easier for you and save on the gas for sure.  

If you visit and like it, I say go for it!


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Im going to check it out, ill let you know what I think. I was blown off by two different private trainers here. They must be doing very well to be able to turn down new clients. ugh


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Well good luck and hope your friend finds a dog that they are looking for


----------



## eidna22 (Aug 5, 2010)

Just my 2cents worth but I actually spoke with Hans recently about helping me find our next pup. I have had several excellent recommendations from trustworthy people and he does know his dogs as someone else posted. I wouldn't hesitate a second. The only draw back for me is I'd like to pick my own puppy and he is clear across the country for me. I haven't found many czech breeders in my part of the country (NC) but I am also still waiting to hear back about a friend of a friends czech litter and I put in an email to Anrebri or atleast their english speaking counterpart. Still haven't heard back from them but that is actually in another country so... who knows? Good luck!


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

I met with Barbara from Grand canyon last night to help me work on basic for my exsisting dog... I really liked her and she was very thorough in explaining everything to me. I was very pleased.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Barbara is very knowledgeable with her dog's and training. Glad to hear that you had a wonderful experience with her.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

boeselager said:


> Barbara is very knowledgeable with her dog's and training. Glad to hear that you had a wonderful experience with her.


 
Yes Boe she is! I look forward to working with her and Ben weekly. Very nice people and they made me feel comfortable as well.


----------



## raybeez (Oct 16, 2010)

*new on this forum, but...*

***Removed by Admin***


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I am getting a puppy from Barbara at grandcanyonk9. I did a lot of research about different breeders and looking at their dogs. I was offered a puppy from another breeder in Arizona, but just didn't "feel good" about it. As soon as I got in contact with Barbara I instantly felt good about it. I went last weekend and met she and her dogs. Can not wait to bring Glock home!!


----------



## dmtjlt (Aug 8, 2015)

Contacted owners several times at Farbenholdt and never get any responses.


----------

